# Fluid change Chinese taskmaster/jinma



## Johnnyb

I have what I believe to be (not sure, no decals or markings) a task master 438. It’s older (squared off hood and fenders). I want to change out hydraulic fluid, transmission fluid and front and rear diff. It has a ty395i engine. My ? Is where do I add the fluid hydraulic fluid. I have seen post that say the cap/dip stick is under the seat towards the back. It’s not! Only place I see to fill is the transmission (by the shifter). Could it be that the rear diff, hydraulics and transmission all use the same reservoir? I have no hydraulic filter like my kabota has. Any help would be very appreciated thanks.


----------



## pogobill

Have you tried to remove the big plug with the square head on top of the transmission? Looks like something you'd see on an 8N.


----------



## Johnnyb

pogobill said:


> Have you tried to remove the big plug with the square head on top of the transmission? Looks like something you'd see on an 8N.


No I haven’t yet. But the one you are referring to is the only fill place I can find. Do u think that is for the transmission, rear diff and hydraulics all combined?


----------



## pogobill

Could be combined, is it a hydrostatic drive? Maybe explore this website for Chinese tractor owners.
https://www.ctoa.net/ctoanew/welcome/

Rc supplied this website of parts and information.
https://asiantractorparts.com/


----------



## Johnnyb

pogobill said:


> Could be combined, is it a hydrostatic drive? Maybe explore this website for Chinese tractor owners.
> https://www.ctoa.net/ctoanew/welcome/
> 
> Rc supplied this website of parts and information.
> https://asiantractorparts.com/


No it’s a manual. 4 speed with reverse. I included some pictures as well. Thanks


----------



## pogobill

There could very well be a possibility that they have separate reservoirs then. Have you had a look on the back of the tractor for a filler plug / dipstick?


----------



## sierrasam93614

hydraulic and transmission are separate the fill for trans is the plug with square head right behind shifter, hydraulic should be somewhere on back. I have a 2005 JM454 so close to yours but a little different. My hydraulic on back of tractor behind seat just a breather that unscrews and has a dipstick on it that shows level. The sites that pogobill mention should be a help might even have manuals. from what I can see yours is similar to a Jinma 354 at least it comes up with same engine. the 2 dealers I use are circle g tractors and Keno.


----------



## pogobill

Thanks for coming to my rescue sierrasam93614. I was trying to find a similar tractor, not sure if these were made by Donfeng, or Jinma or someone else. My brother in law has a JM254 I think, for the past ten years or so. I don't think he's ever had an issue, and does everything he wants it to do.


----------



## sierrasam93614

I have been very happy with mine what I like is it's simple 

Sent from my VS988 using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## Johnnyb

sierrasam93614 said:


> I have been very happy with mine what I like is it's simple
> 
> Sent from my VS988 using Tractor Forum mobile app


Ok. Thanks guys. For some reason my case for the hydraulic 3 point (under the seat) has no fill/ breather or dip stick. Just a sold case on top. I’ll call keno tractor tomorrow. They are close to where I live and have maybe came across something similar. I’ll keep u posted on what I find out or maybe I’m just blind. Thanks again


----------



## sierrasam93614

Did you find out anything on fill and check points

Sent from my VS988 using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## Johnnyb

sierrasam93614 said:


> Did you find out anything on fill and check points
> 
> Sent from my VS988 using Tractor Forum mobile app


Yes. The hydraulics and transmission use the hydraulic fluid and the rear diff uses 80-90. Fills from the transmission not like the standard behind the seat.


----------



## sierrasam93614

Glad you got it figured out

Sent from my VS988 using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------

